# Car Forums > Automotive News >  New FordF150 Lightning - electric?

## 4WARNED

https://www.msn.com/en-ca/autos/enth...IIU?li=AAggFp5

Hmmmm. I'll admit I'm torn but staying tuned.

----------


## Masked Bandit

I guess it makes sense but it still feels blasphemous.

----------


## killramos

> I guess it makes sense but it still feels blasphemous.



They already have an electric CUV called a mustang lol

----------


## bjstare

I like it. If they make a performance pickup EV, this is pretty much the ideal branding opportunity. Overlap of nostalgia and something that has an apt name for a fast EV.

----------


## killramos

Probably the perfect pickup for most people.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I like it. If they make a performance pickup EV, this is pretty much the ideal branding opportunity. Overlap of nostalgia and something that has an apt name for a fast EV.



I'm with this guy.

----------


## Tik-Tok

I said it before in the F-150 thread, but the ideal one to me would be 4x4 hybrid. Gas powered RWD, with electric motor FWD. Use the front for daily city driving, and the rear for hauling shit around. Both when needed.

----------


## Disoblige

> I said it before in the F-150 thread, but the ideal one to me would be 4x4 hybrid. Gas powered RWD, with electric motor FWD. Use the front for daily city driving, and the rear for hauling shit around. Both when needed.



So 50% of truck drivers in Alberta just driving in FWD for the entire life of the truck? Doesn't sound very fun.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> So *95.50%* of truck drivers in Alberta just driving in FWD for the entire life of the truck? Doesn't sound very fun.



Ftfy

----------


## killramos

Don’t worry. They will all drive full time in 4 by anyway

I bet these electric power trains bind up real good on pavement haha

----------


## Xtrema



----------


## ExtraSlow

Filthy language, disgusting.

----------


## schocker

I don't know if he should be driving.....

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I don't know if he should be driving.....



Notice it's in a giant parking lot with no vehicles around...

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Biden is looking a lot better since Anna Nicole Smith died. I don't think their relationship was healthy, for him.

----------


## schocker

> Notice it's in a giant parking lot with no vehicles around...

----------


## 03ozwhip

I just heard my truck going up in value......once the wheels are changed.

----------


## you&me

It would only make sense, but has anyone heard if the Lightning's electric powertrain will be making it into other Ford products?

----------


## redline

> I said it before in the F-150 thread, but the ideal one to me would be 4x4 hybrid. Gas powered RWD, with electric motor FWD. Use the front for daily city driving, and the rear for hauling shit around. Both when needed.



the theory is good but if the payload is 800lbs then it is useless...

----------


## ExtraSlow

I posted the hybrid payload. It's better than 800, worse then gas trucks.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> the theory is good but if the payload is 800lbs then it is useless...



We aren't talking about a Toyota Tacoma here.

----------


## killramos

The truck to get if you want an EV looks like the Hummer to me.

Actually I kind of want one, only kind of.

----------


## spikerS

Well, I think my waffling has been settled. Not gonna bother with the hybrid, but, I am getting the Lightning. Pricing is pretty good too! <$65k for the mid tier, and yes, that is in CAD.

----------


## killramos

I assume range is not nearly good enough if you tow anything?

300 miles face value becomes? 120? 150? With something behind you?

Assuming 1.5hours of towing (a stretch?) to have juice to get home



Doesn’t get you far…

----------


## Tik-Tok

They actually called it a frunk...

Sorry, it's targeted a frunk.

----------


## killramos

> They actually called it a frunk...
> 
> Sorry, it's targeted a frunk.



Biggest innovation since the bed

----------


## Xtrema

> Well, I think my waffling has been settled. Not gonna bother with the hybrid, but, I am getting the Lightning. Pricing is pretty good too! <$65k for the mid tier, and yes, that is in CAD.



https://www.ford.ca/trucks/f150/f150-lightning/2022/

$68K-$110K.

I don't think your pricing is right.




> I assume range is not nearly good enough if you tow anything?
> 
> 300 miles face value becomes? 120? 150? With something behind you?
> 
> Assuming 1.5hours of towing (a stretch?) to have juice to get home




Only if can top up at your destination. If you want to tow and make it home, sounds like you get 1hr range if you are lucky with base battery or find tons of chargers along the way. And the 300m (470km) battery is the top end. The base battery can only do 200m (370km)

----------


## killramos

> https://www.ford.ca/trucks/f150/f150-lightning/2022/
> 
> $68K-$110K.
> 
> I don't think your pricing is right.



It’s a Ford.

68-110k is code for 45-80k

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Well, I think my waffling has been settled. Not gonna bother with the hybrid, but, I am getting the Lightning. Pricing is pretty good too! <$65k for the mid tier, and yes, that is in CAD.



You are in love with trucks that'll be hard to purchase brother.

----------


## Kobe

I ws never really into trucks but this seems pretty incredible.

----------


## redline

> Well, I think my waffling has been settled. Not gonna bother with the hybrid, but, I am getting the Lightning. Pricing is pretty good too! <$65k for the mid tier, and yes, that is in CAD.



the website said 68K to 110K .... fawk that...

----------


## spikerS

> https://www.ford.ca/trucks/f150/f150-lightning/2022/
> 
> $68K-$110K.
> 
> I don't think your pricing is right.



I got it here, but a lot of the other places are quoting the same numbers, and even in the YT video, the numbers quoted were pretty close iirc. 

https://driveteslacanada.ca/news/for...j2gT5EjJRjMszg




> An official launch date is still unknown, but according to the report it will arrive in dealerships in mid-2022. The standard range model will start at $39,974 USD (~$48,470 CAD), while the “mid-range” model will start at $52,974 USD (~$64,233 CAD). These prices are before taxes and any available incentives.

----------


## ercchry

> You are in love with trucks that'll be hard to purchase brother.



This one has your name all over it!

----------


## spikerS

> You are in love with trucks that'll be hard to purchase brother.



The heart wants what the heart wants...

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I got it here, but a lot of the other places are quoting the same numbers, and even in the YT video, the numbers quoted were pretty close iirc. 
> 
> https://driveteslacanada.ca/news/for...j2gT5EjJRjMszg



The problem is those numbers is that they are direct currency conversation prices. You forgot to add the instant 20% MSRP increase for just being sold on Canadian soil.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> The heart wants what the heart wants...



Truth.

----------


## Thaco

i don't even like ford, but i do like this.

----------


## Xtrema

> I got it here, but a lot of the other places are quoting the same numbers, and even in the YT video, the numbers quoted were pretty close iirc. 
> 
> https://driveteslacanada.ca/news/for...j2gT5EjJRjMszg



That's American pricing conversion. $68k starting price is straight from Ford.ca.

The $40K USD staring price sounds like some sort of commercial bench vinyl seats version or something that we may not get in Canada.

But in the days of a $70K Wrangler, a $68K F150 that can do mid 4s to 60 is still reasonable?

----------


## ExtraSlow

First 1000 to hit dealer lots will be top of the line too, so $100k trucks. 

Spike-man, my brother, this is a cool truck, but you will need one more gas truck before you have a shot at owning one of these. Maybe the Powerboost, maybe just a boring EcoBoost. Maybe just get a nasty tune on your current truck and shred the tires with hydrocarbons the way god intended, lol.

----------


## Tik-Tok

I look forward to seeing some real world numbers on the range, especially towing. I'm sure someone will come up with an in-bed range extender (or in-frunk), but can imagine the price on that.

If I could tow 8000lbs, 500kms through the mountains, I would definitely be picking one up but that's not going to happen.

----------


## ExtraSlow

This is not for towing. That's not the point.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> This is not for towing. That's not the point.



You could have fooled me with all the photos on their website.

----------


## Darell_n

> This one has your name all over it!
> 
> Attachment 99497



First email is sent automatically to Ford warranty department, second to DOT office with gps location. Sounds awesome.

----------


## killramos

> You could have fooled me with all the photos on their website.



Hahaha no kidding.

Is the reason they kept towing a helicopter in the video so they would have a way to get home when it dies?

----------


## ExtraSlow

I think people who rely on marketing photos to understand pickup capabilities should probably not be allowed to tow anything. They should also probably require an adult to sign any major financial decisions. 

Where's that study that says most commercial delivery trucks travel routes off under 100 miles each day, and that's why they are perfect for electrification? You know, moving heavy loads short distances with a lot of start-stop and low speeds.

----------


## mr2mike

> Notice it's in a giant parking lot with no vehicles around...



Didn't stop Eddie Griffin

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/eddie-g...llion-ferrari/

----------


## Xtrema

> You could have fooled me with all the photos on their website.



It's for transporting NOS bottles to street racers.

----------


## mr2mike

When does the Ford Thunderbird-E show up?
Or are they calling it Thunder-Bird?

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I think people who rely on marketing photos to understand pickup capabilities should probably not be allowed to tow anything. They should also probably require an adult to sign any major financial decisions.



Yet, that's exactly who they are marketing towards. Trying to pretend it's a real truck that can do real truck things. I look forward to people running their generators all day in campgrounds trying to gen enough juice to make it home.

----------


## Xtrema

Apparently there will/may be a hidden menu/fleet version for $58k that won't be sold to consumers. That's what the $40K USD version is in the US.

----------


## bjstare

Hopefully someone puts this livery on one at some point

----------


## redline

> Yet, that's exactly who they are marketing towards. Trying to pretend it's a real truck that can do real truck things. I look forward to people running their generators all day in campgrounds trying to gen enough juice to make it home.



if you want a good laugh read a BMW X5 forum you would think that an X5 is a one tonne with want they want to tow with an SUV.

so an electric truck is good to for want ever... but i laughed cause i was thinking the same thing... i would have to run my gas gen to charge my electric truck

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> if you want a good laugh read a BMW X5 forum you would think that an X5 is a one tonne with want they want to tow with an SUV.
> 
> so an electric truck is good to for want ever... but i laughed cause i was thinking the same thing... i would have to run my gas gen to charge my electric truck



X5 owners are whack, they act like X5s are 1 Ton Duallys especially if they have an X5D.

----------


## redline

> X5 owners are whack, they act like X5s are 1 Ton Duallys especially if they have an X5D.



And what do I see on the drive home… an x5 pulling a giant skidoo trailer. That thing was huge … I would not even pull it with my truck

----------


## littledan

The marketing reveal was pretty slick. But no way do I want a frunk, shitty range, and a 1000 lbs of lithium under my nuts. V8 for life. Put a solar glass roof on it that charges the battery, now thats innovation.

----------


## ExtraSlow

A solar roof would have like 200w capacity. That's never going to replace a plug in.

----------


## littledan

Tow behind solar array

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Tow behind solar array



Tow behind wind turbine with solar panels on the propellers!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Range extender.

----------


## ZenOps

Solar truck stops along the highway would be doable though. Find a spot with a nice natural slope, cut down surrounding trees. If solar panels start to become cheaper than plywood, why not?

Theft might be an issue, ass you would probably have 20 solar stops in comparison to say one gas station. But arguably if you can convince people to not steal or get enough 24/7 traffic as a deterrent (which is a stretch I know) then its doable.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Attachment 99518
> Range extender.



Diesel electric? What is this, a locomotive?

----------


## ZenOps

I get the oddest feeling that Biden will be melting down all the pennies on his term. Realistically, they need the copper to build up electrical infrastructure right now.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Solar is the rock solid. Just look at (the back side of) this demonstration trailer:

----------


## jonni44

> Solar truck stops along the highway would be doable though. Find a spot with a nice natural slope, cut down surrounding trees. If solar panels start to become cheaper than plywood, why not?
> 
> Theft might be an issue, ass you would probably have 20 solar stops in comparison to say one gas station. But arguably if you can convince people to not steal or get enough 24/7 traffic as a deterrent (which is a stretch I know) then its doable.



I think we're on to something here, if Matt Damon can make it 3200kms across Mars Im certain an F150 with solar panels could make it to Golden.

----------


## Proyecto2000

will it come with the usual Ecoboost BS issues for nostalgia sakes? I loved my engine rattle in the mornings lol

----------


## jacky4566

> X5 owners are whack, they act like X5s are 1 Ton Duallys especially if they have an X5D.




X5D owner here. I take offence  :ROFL!:  We can tow the shit out of anything /s

----------


## Sky

So awesome to see all the tech and it's attractive! Although I would never buy a truck, my biggest concern that I'm not seeing is the charging network, how many and how accessible? I don't think it's vast enough yet for long trips. I don't mind charging 30min-45min each time on long trips but I need enough charging stations to not be worried.

----------


## Darkane

> So awesome to see all the tech and it's attractive! Although I would never buy a truck, my biggest concern that I'm not seeing is the charging network, how many and how accessible? I don't think it's vast enough yet for long trips. I don't mind charging 30min-45min each time on long trips but I need enough charging stations to not be worried.



This truck isn’t a 30-45 minutes charge. It’s 400V architecture, more like a couple of hours at fast charge stations. 

This is a vehicle for urban people. A large full size urban truck. 

Charge at home overnight kind of thing.

----------


## Sky

> This truck isn’t a 30-45 minutes charge. It’s 400V architecture, more like a couple of hours at fast charge stations. 
> 
> This is a vehicle for urban people. A large full size urban truck. 
> 
> Charge at home overnight kind of thing.



makes sense. I think they will sell a ton of these.

----------


## killramos

My guess is they will make a reasonably limited number of them. They will sell every one, at full price and margins, to the same kind of people who buy shelbys.

Makes for good marketing images, and lets them test the concept.

Gen2 will be the one to get and made in much greater numbers.

This will not be an Everymans truck, even if it does everything most people need.

----------


## Darkane

> My guess is they will make a reasonably limited number of them. They will sell every one, at full price and margins, to the same kind of people who buy shelby’s.
> 
> Makes for good marketing images, and let’s them test the concept.
> 
> Gen2 will be the one to get and made in much greater numbers.
> 
> This will not be an Everyman’s truck, even if it does everything most people need.



I’m a Shelby guy! I’m not planning to buy this truck.. am I? 

Will report back bahahah

----------


## killramos

> I’m a Shelby guy! I’m not planning to buy this truck.. am I? 
> 
> Will report back bahahah



Wasn’t an insult. 

But I think there is a fair bit of Ford fanboy in this product.

----------


## spikerS

I sat and stewed on this for a bit. I think I am going to hold off on buying the lightning for a couple of reasons.

1) I am slightly concerned that this is their first crack at an EV truck. I am a little worried about bugs.
2) I did some research about charging points just even in Calgary that are available to Ford drivers. There isn't much available outside of downtown, and those points seem to occupied a lot.
3) with how few charging points available at the locations, the amount of time wasted waiting to charge is a bit of a no-go for me.
4) I want more details on what is required to charge at home. I want to make sure I can fully charge the truck in a couple of hours.

So, until the infrastructure gets built out a bit more and a better idea of range in Calgary winters, I am going to hold off.

I think the Hybrid is the truck for me. I think I am going to continue to pursue that route rather than the lighting.

----------


## killramos

If I had an EV.

I would never. Ever. Plan on using an in city charging point.

In city, charge at home.

Charging points are for road trips, out of nessecity, and for LEED buildings to virtue signal.

Out of all the issues with an EV truck, that seems like a weird one to highlight.

Here is another big one, how many people can legitimately fit their half ton in their garage? Because that’s where you usually charge your EV with a quick charger.

Personally my truck never got parked anywhere but the street. Stringing one of those heavy gauge EV charge cables across the sidewalk. Talk about awkward.

----------


## schocker

Have to use that sweet sweet level 2 charge/parking at mcdougal.

----------


## ZenOps

Yup, if computer technology has taught me anything - never buy the first iteration of anything new and revolutionary.

Wait for the the second gen for them to work all the kinks out. Especially Canada to see how it fares through one Calgary winter at least.

----------


## ZenOps

I don't see charging at a public outlet to be all that much of a problem. You can be sure I'm going to bring a high quality outlet tester, even for a lowly 5-15 to test before first use as a 3 mile per hour trickle topoff. But arguably, once its been tested a single time - not much can go wrong with it unless someone tampers with it. Public electricity is not a public toilet seat (in most of the world)

Just jiggle the tester around a little bit to make sure its snug, and you are probably good for years.

It does help to bring along a NEMA plug chart for reference though.

----------


## ZenOps

And good for reference, even though there is no financial incentive to do off peak in Alberta:

https://www.oeb.ca/rates-and-your-bi...time-use-rates

Charging to full on weekends is fine. Trying to leave majority charge from 7pm to 7am on weekdays usually puts less of a strain on the grid. Spending $50 on a good outlet timer will help everyone in the long run.

----------


## kvg

The F-150 Lightning is a sweet truck and it can even charge my car  :Wink:

----------

